
Story of a Stolen Boeing - vikaskyadav
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Angola_727_disappearance
======
spchampion2
Wait, this is somehow a mystery? Two people who had no experience flying 727s
fueled up a plane, somehow got it airborne, and flew out over the Atlantic
Ocean never to be seen again. Oh, and 727s require three people to properly
fly them.

There's no mystery here. They crashed in the Atlantic Ocean.

~~~
joshstrange
> Oh, and 727s require three people to properly fly them.

3 people to safety fly them. I doubt the plane shuts off if three life-signs
aren't detected.

> There's no mystery here. They crashed in the Atlantic Ocean.

From the article

>> Unlike other plane disappearances, no debris has been found in the ocean
from the aircraft

I'm not saying your suggestion isn't valid or potential what happened but it's
appears to be far from certain.

~~~
ceejayoz
They only found 20 pieces of MH370, and that was with genuinely _massive_
media attention and the most expensive search in aviation history.

A plane in Angola with two criminals aboard? No located debris isn't
indicative of much.

------
sciurus
There are ore details in the story at [https://www.airspacemag.com/history-of-
flight/the-727-that-v...](https://www.airspacemag.com/history-of-
flight/the-727-that-vanished-2371187/?all)

------
matthewmcg
"in the process of being converted for use by IRS Airlines"

This is a Nigerian airline, but the name makes me think of this classic
_Simpsons_ bit:

[https://frinkiac.com/meme/S07E15/477243.jpg?b64lines=ICggZ3J...](https://frinkiac.com/meme/S07E15/477243.jpg?b64lines=ICggZ3JvYW5pbmcp)

------
Waterluvian
These stories are interesting because with all our technology it's nice to see
a mystery can still exist.

~~~
vikaskyadav
yup. That MH370 case is also one of them.

------
T-hawk
Clickbait editorialized title, the real page is "2003 Angola 727
disappearance".

------
ericcholis
With $4 million in unpaid airport fees, one could fantasize it was stolen for
insurance fraud.

------
cpr
Has the whiff of a typical black ops CIA operation...

